# Older USB non plug and play printer



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

A friend has a Canon Pixma MP470 printer new in the box. My guess is it's about five to seven years old. Everything is there including the software disk. It's never been used.

The printer uses a USB cable. The computer is a Lenovo R51 running XP. Windows does not find the printer when connected via a USB-USB cable. Nor does the Canon software. 

The software does allow for manual selection of the printer port but does not allow selecting one of the USB ports.

Would a parallel to USB cable solve the problem? Via the Canon software I could designate the parallel port.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

First thing I'd do is try it on a different computer, to try to narrow down where the problem is.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The problem is selecting the port. The software does not allow selecting a USB port. How old a computer do I need to find one without a USB port?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, the point is, it should be autodetecting the USB printer, and isn't. If you try it on a different computer, you'll learn whether the problem is with the computer or the printer.

You could also try to install it from Control Panel instead of the CD. If that doesn't work, check Canon's website to see if you can download just the driver without all the other stuff they put on the CD, and see if that will install. And just for good measure, try a different USB cable; it's pretty unlikely one would go bad, but you never know.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The Canon Pixma 470 requires USB 2.0, and the Lenovo ThinkPad R51 has USB 2.0 slots.

http://www.cnet.com/products/canon-pixma-mp470-multifunction-printer-color-mp470au/specs/
http://www.cnet.com/products/thinkpad-r51/specs/

It's possible that the USB slots only work at USB 1.0 without drivers. I would suggest downloading and installing the proper USB driver from Lenovo before trying anything else.

If that doesn't work you might consider a new USB card for your cardbus slot. That will come with it's own driver and will settle the issue once and for all. Here's one for $7.95 (free shipping) that will work with XP.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/361095257060

But honestly, when off-lease Windows 7 compatible laptops are available for under $100 at eBay, why screw with an XP machine?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I did try it through the control panel. Windows doesn't see the printer. Tried the s/w on manual and auto. Also downloaded the s/w from the internet. Same result every time. Windows has no clue the printer is connected.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Did you try a different USB post? I have done that and things seem to work again. Move to the 2nd USB port and try that if you have not already.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Darren said:


> I did try it through the control panel. Windows doesn't see the printer. Tried the s/w on manual and auto. Also downloaded the s/w from the internet. Same result every time. Windows has no clue the printer is connected.


Does Lenovo have a driver for your USB ports?


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

Nevada; you never cease to amaze me. You are a wealth of knowledge!!!!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

jefferson said:


> Nevada; you never cease to amaze me. You are a wealth of knowledge!!!!


That's very kind. Thanks. I do my best.


----------

